# Mau tempo na Madeira



## Rog (10 Nov 2006 às 09:23)

Desculpem não ter colocado mais cedo, mas algumas fotos não foram tiradas por mim e estava a tentar as reunir. Aqui ficam 3 derrocadas em dias diferentes:

27 de Outubro - pedra bloqueia a estrada (foto de telemovel)




Derrocada no dia 26 de Outubro - Deixou a via-expresso encerrada durante mais de uma semana (antes desta derrocada cair, tinha passado por esta estrada umas 3 horas antes)










23 de Outubro - A derrocada que apanhou dois turistas mortalmente no Porto Moniz, num local conhecido como o véu da noiva (devido à queda de água...)


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 09:30)

Bom registo rogério!!! 

Realmente a Madeira é um belo sitio para observar os riscos geomorfológicos...

N teria a menor dúvida na escolha do meu tema de tese de mestrado se estivesse na madeira!!!


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 19:17)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Bom registo rogério!!!
> 
> Realmente a Madeira é um belo sitio para observar os riscos geomorfológicos...
> 
> N teria a menor dúvida na escolha do meu tema de tese de mestrado se estivesse na madeira!!!



Infelizmente é assim... Mas acredito que esta realidade é um pouco por todo o país, desde que chova um pouco mais...


----------



## Santos (12 Nov 2006 às 19:24)

Obrigado pela excelente reportagem ao qual já nos habituaste


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 19:42)

Boa fotoreportagem  
A 1ª fotografia é assustadora


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 19:45)

Minho disse:


> A 1ª fotografia é assustadora



A quem o dizes, especialmente para quem tem de utilizar esta estrada algumas vezes por mês, como eu...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Nov 2006 às 00:25)

Realmente Rogério, aquilo é um totoloto da vida   . E não existem redes de contenção ou outra coisa qualquer para proteger quem por ali passa?
Que se lixe a má imagem que possa dar, estamos a falar de vidas e não de turismo!


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 00:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente Rogério, aquilo é um totoloto da vida   . E não existem redes de contenção ou outra coisa qualquer para proteger quem por ali passa?
> Que se lixe a má imagem que possa dar, estamos a falar de vidas e não de turismo!



Não existe redes... Mas também seria difícil de aplicá-las... Na primeira foto, nunca tinha caido assim algo parecido naquela estrada ali perto, nas outras estradas o mesmo. Não ocorre nos mesmos locais, e como por cá o terreno é muito acidentado, em dias de grandes chuvas nunca se sabe onde e quando poderá ocorrer.
O risco de derrocada por cá é proporcional ao das inundações por aí, digo eu... tudo depende da precipitação que ocorrer...


----------



## Angelstorm (13 Nov 2006 às 00:58)

Corrige-me Ropacheco, se estiver enganado, mas esse local (véu da noiva), não está interdito ao trânsito? Para se observar mais de perto a queda de água é necessário andar uns bons metros a pé, ou não?
Pois lembro-me de aí passar e a estrada era desviada por um túnel...


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 01:07)

Angelstorm disse:


> Corrige-me Ropacheco, se estiver enganado, mas esse local (véu da noiva), não está interdito ao trânsito? Para se observar mais de perto a queda de água é necessário andar uns bons metros a pé, ou não?
> Pois lembro-me de aí passar e a estrada era desviada por um túnel...



Como direi, tem dias... Nós por cá utilizamos a via-espresso por túnel e já nem passamos por lá, visto ser mais rápido e seguro, mas claro a beleza esta é pela estrada antiga. Aquela estrada tem grandes belezas mas também riscos, neste momento, se não estou em erro, é de apenas um sentido e é por vezes é encerrada para limpeza ou em dias de temporal. Depois deste acidente existem vozes que falam num possivel encerramento por tempo indeterminado com acesso apenas a pé, vamos ver...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 10:31)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Como direi, tem dias... Nós por cá utilizamos a via-espresso por túnel e já nem passamos por lá, visto ser mais rápido e seguro, mas claro a beleza esta é pela estrada antiga. Aquela estrada tem grandes belezas mas também riscos, neste momento, se não estou em erro, é de apenas um sentido e é por vezes é encerrada para limpeza ou em dias de temporal. Depois deste acidente existem vozes que falam num possivel encerramento por tempo indeterminado com acesso apenas a pé, vamos ver...



Mesmo assim com acesso a pé é um risco.....


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 12:07)

dj_alex disse:


> Mesmo assim com acesso a pé é um risco.....



Sim sem dúvida, é mesmo só para turista ver


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 12:52)

Seringador disse:


> Sim sem dúvida, é mesmo só para turista ver



Atenção que o risco reside nos dias de temporal, com ventos fortes e chuvas, porque de contrário a estrada não apresenta riscos de maior. 
Derrocadas ocorrem em todas as partes do mundo, e não podemos generalizar e acreditar que todos os dias assim ocorrerá, porque não é assim. 
Encerrar a estrada não é solução, passa por um encerramento temporário para verificação de segurança e correcção de alguns problemas e reabrir, por razões de segurança deve é estar encerrada em dias de mau tempo.


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 01:33)

Mar revolto a tomar de assalto um dos mais afamados complexos balneares do Funchal: o Lido.


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2006 às 01:38)

Hawk disse:


> Mar revolto a tomar de assalto um dos mais afamados complexos balneares do Funchal: o Lido.



A foto é destes dias? O mar tem estado com ondas até 7 metros... pelo menos na costa Norte!


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 01:42)

Não, essa foto é das águas vivas do meses de Abril/Maio. Mas não tenho dúvidas que estes dias esteve assim ou pior!


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2007 às 16:17)

Desde segunda-feira (12mar2007) o mau tempo tem passado pela Madeira. Chuva por vezes forte, granizxo, trovoadas, vento forte... aqui fica algumas consequências do mau tempo... uma árvore caiu e várias derrocadas..


----------

